# cible marketing



## nhat

hola todos,

no estoy seguro de que podemos decir :

las mujeres ahora son el nuevo* blanco* de las empresas de alcohol

(les femmes sont aujourd'hui la nouvelle *cible marketing* des entreprises qui vendent de l'alcool)

gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

¿Has mirado si la respuesta está en uno de estos hilos?


> cible
> public cible
> population cible


Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tina.Irun

Matices:
Ahora = à présent, maintenant.
Las empresas de alcohol: les entreprises de boissons alcoolisées
(las tiendas venden alcohol y no creo se trate de ellas)


----------



## nhat

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> ¿Has mirado si la respuesta está en uno de estos hilos?
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
mmm je n'ai rien trouvé de tres satisfaisant.
dans le plupart des liens proposés, cible est compris comme "objectif","but"

sinon j'ai trouvé "un publico objectivo" mais je ne sais pas si cela se dit, si c'est vraiment le terme approprié en marketing


----------



## Tximeleta123

Salut!

Yo lo traduciría así:


*Actualmente las mujeres son el nuevo objetivo de las empresas dedicadas a la venta de alcohol*

o más libremente pero con el mismo sentido

*En la actualidad, las mujeres se han convertido en el objetivo de las empresas dedicadas a la venta de alcohol*

En cualquier caso no dudes de que el término "objetivo" se utiliza en marketing.


----------



## GURB

Hola
En la jerga del marketing "nuevo blanco" es muy corriente.
Lo puedes usar sin problemas.


----------



## nhat

GURB said:


> Hola
> En la jerga del marketing "nuevo blanco" es muy corriente.
> Lo puedes usar sin problemas.


 
ah gracias gurb !
piensas como mi profesora de espanol. Ella dice que "blanco" se dice en marketing.
pero parece que  "blanco" no les conviene a los espanoles del forum y a mis amigos espanoles...


----------



## Carla Breut

Hola, no encuentro la traducción de "cible" en este contexto. Yo había escrito: "Cada texto posee/va dirigido a un objetivo específico...", pero no me acaba de sonar bien.
¿Alguien podría ayudarme?
Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## josepbadalona

Si "un objetivo" no te suena, por ambiguo ¿por qué no utilizas "población-objetivo" que se usa mucho tratándose de publicidad


----------



## chics

Hola.

En márqueting el equivalente a *cible* es *objetivo*_. _ _Público objetivo_ también existe pero no me parece necesario en esta frase (tampoco estaría mal). Carla, tu frase está bien.

_Blanco_ y _diana_ sólo lo he oído por franceses. :-B


----------



## Carla Breut

Muchísimas gracias a todos, sois geniales.
Un besazo


----------



## marcelanda

L'entreprise était devenu *la cible à ne pas manquer* pour xxxx

¿El blanco al que no había que errar?


----------



## Domtom

creo que significa _el referente_, o _el punto de referencia_ o algo por ese estilo.


----------



## poupounette

El objetivo que xxxx no podía perder, o el objetivo imprescindible para xxx


----------



## Domtom

¡Ah, sí! Es _objetivo_, tienes razón.


----------



## GURB

Hola Marcelanda
Tu traducción me parece perfecto. Sabemos que el mundo de los negocios y la empresa se ha convertdo en una jungla en la quereina la ley de la selva, en la que el objetivo es ser el mejor, ganar, destruir al adversario. De ahí el uso de un vocabulario bélico: guerra de precios, competencia feroz, eliminar al competidor...La palabra* blanco* encaja perfectamente con esta forma de hablar. Y con "la cible à ne pas manquer" das un ejemplo perfecto del uso de ese tipo de lenguaje, relacionado con la guerra o la caza. Las  expresiones: errar el blanco, errar el tiro pertenecen a este campo léxico.
Y conviene conservar la fuerza de este vocabulario:_para XXX, la empresa se había convertido en el blanco al que no había que errar (fallar)._


----------



## benoit_bcn

Hola necesito traducir "cible", se trata de marketing, un grupo definido al que se intentara vender un producto.
En mis cursos dicen "target", como en ingles. Pero el profe es super internacional y me pregunto si existe una alternativa española.
En el forum ya se lo ha preguntado algien, la respuesta due "objectivo" pero dudo que se pueda decir por un grupo de gente ?? Que os parece ??
Gracias!!


----------



## chics

Para gente se habla mucho de perfil, el perfil de consumidores, del usuario final, etc. El perfil objetivo se puede usar tranquilamente. Objetivo, también.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

La verdad es que se usa mucho _target _directamente, el equivalente en español que más he oído es "público objetivo".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## yserien

Blanco : Color.
Blanco : Díana.
Blanco : Puro.
Blanco : Coloquial, poco usado : Pusilánime.
Blanco : Objet, objetivo.
(Resumiendo lo dicho)


----------

